# 2500ac. crawford co . ga.



## big game (Feb 24, 2012)

STILL TIME TO JOIN UP !!! we have only 3 openings in the SUNSET HUNTING CLUB located 15min. south of Thomaston ga. and 3 miles east of hwy. 19 on hwy 80, in Crawford county georgia. for the 2012 season. we have 2500 acres and memberships are $910, camping sites with power available. rolling hills ,several creek bottoms with hard woods and stands of large and small pine and cutovers, State Buck regs, 5 deer limit, A very limited guest policy, All stands are marked on photo map at club house. Deer,Turkey and small game hunting .FOR MORE INFO. and to see the club( CALL JIM 478-338-0012)


----------



## hummdaddy (Feb 27, 2012)

Pm sent


----------



## mgelect (Feb 28, 2012)

*very interested*

Jim...what part of Crawford. We are interested for 2 maybe 3 spots.


----------



## big game (Feb 29, 2012)

club is located off hwy.80 9 miles west of Roberta ga. and near upson/ crawford co line. at this time I have 4 memberships coming open


----------



## whitetaco02 (Mar 2, 2012)

When will you be showing this land again?  How far from warner robins area?


----------



## phnman (Mar 4, 2012)

*Club*

This is a really nice club with about anything you could ask for in the woods.  The best camp area with power and some great folks that will take you in (even your dogs lol).  Jim is a stand-up guy and will put you on some deer right from the start.  I had to get out due to loss of job and lack of funds but would be still there if my money tree starts to grow.    Good luck this year Jim!


----------



## ttwodog (Mar 4, 2012)

What kind of game on property?  How is property laid out, pine, hardwoods, creeks, extra... And how far from Barnesville.  Thanks


----------



## Bluechip (Mar 10, 2012)

Jim, how many members total?  Thanks


----------



## ttwodog (Mar 11, 2012)

Pm sent


----------



## returntoarchery (Mar 20, 2012)

pm sent.


----------



## big game (Apr 23, 2012)

Have 4 openings


----------



## Tank1202 (Apr 30, 2012)

pm sent


----------



## big game (Jul 31, 2012)

3 memberships open , call jim @ 478-338-0012


----------



## big game (Aug 9, 2012)

ttt


----------



## big game (Aug 10, 2012)

ttt


----------



## chucksandybyron (Aug 10, 2012)

How many total members on club? and any ducks?


----------



## big game (Aug 11, 2012)

pm sent   have 3 openings


----------



## Sarge USMC (Aug 27, 2012)

Jim,do you still have any openings?I'll be hunting by myself.


----------



## Kimber (Aug 27, 2012)

I know Jim very well and know he runs a great club here, wish I had more money to hunt here.


----------



## big game (Sep 5, 2012)

Have 3 openings left still time to join !!


----------



## big game (Oct 14, 2012)

ttt


----------



## big game (Oct 17, 2012)

only had 4 people muzzleloader hunting on 2500 ac. and 5 members hunted during bow season


----------



## big game (Nov 3, 2012)

acorns are falling now and more deer being seen
still time to join and hunt so far only 4 bucks taken they are not chasing yet


----------



## big game (Nov 12, 2012)

thanks to all that called, IAM CLOSING OPENINGS FOR REMAINER OF SEASON .. WILL FILL OPENINGS IN FEBURARY 2013 ,CAN STILL CALL FOR INFO.


----------



## BGA (Nov 26, 2012)

Real interested. 

can you send me some details.. Me and my dad want to join a club

Member #, limits, pricing, website, pics.


----------



## big game (Nov 29, 2012)

pm sent


----------

